# Apple Butter Glaze/Sauce for Pork



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2020)

*Apple Butter Glaze/Sauce for Pork*
A delicious sweet-n-savory glaze/sauce for any pork, whether it be ham, chops or a loin.
And it lends itself quite well to the addition of spirits.
This is sure to make for some happy palates.

2 cups Apple Butter
1 cup orange juice
1/4 cup minced sweet onion
1 T butter
2 T Worcestershire sauce
2 T whole grain mustard
2.5 T corn starch and 2.5 T cold water mixed together








In a sauce pan saute the onion in the butter.
Add the Apple Butter, orange juice, Worcestershire and mustard.
Bring to a slow boil and allow to thicken a bit, this makes a good sauce.
For a nicely sticky glaze, add the corn starch and water mixture, and allow it to  thicken more.

This sauce is a work in progress, still experimenting with it.
It lends itself well to spirits, a small amount of spiced rum is really nice and I imagine some fruit flavored liqueurs or cordials would do very well too.
I'm also going to to try it with some chopped raisins and maybe some sage.







Here it is served on smoked chops.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 1, 2020)

Chile, that sounds real good. And your choice of mustard is the good stuff! Inglehoffer is my go to for our homemade brats. I'm gonna try this out. We usually can a whole bunch if apple butter every year.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 1, 2020)

Definitely sounds good. Will have to give it a try soon.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Chile, that sounds real good. And your choice of mustard is the good stuff! Inglehoffer is my go to for our homemade brats. I'm gonna try this out. We usually can a whole bunch if apple butter every year.


Thanks.

Yep, life is too short for cheap mustard... LOL.
Actually I was out of generic stone ground, I hate using the good stuff for sauces and such, note the Cheap Value Worcestershire.
The Inglehoffer is best when you can taste the difference.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Definitely sounds good. Will have to give it a try soon.


Thanks.
Try it as a glaze on some double smoked ham, it'll make your tongue say, "DAMN!"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 2, 2020)

Apple and Orange is not a common pairing. I'm intrigued. This a throw together or an idea that's been bouncing around in that Creative Brain of your's...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Apple and Orange is not a common pairing. I'm intrigued. This a throw together or an idea that's been bouncing around in that Creative Brain of your's...JJ


Hi JJ,
it's a citrus twist on a recipe I found,  and am experimenting with.
I thought the added acidity would enhance the taste of the apple.
I can't leave well enough alone, just like the mustard and onions are modifications.
Gonna play with it some more, maybe some raisins and/or sage.
I like a sweet-n-savory pork and it was just sweet before.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 2, 2020)

If the flavor works for you, keep playing until you reach perfection. If you are just looking to Acidify your Apple Butter recipe, Cranberry Juice compliments Apple nicely. I can vouch for Sage in an Apple glaze. I've had it on Duck...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If the flavor works for you, keep playing until you reach perfection. If you are just looking to Acidify your Apple Butter recipe, Cranberry Juice compliments Apple nicely. I can vouch for Sage in an Apple glaze. I've had it on Duck...JJ


Thanks JJ, I'll give the cranberry juice a try 
You think I should put  the chopped or minced sage directly into the sauce or use it in a sachet d'epices?


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hmmm...Looks like very nice and interesting recipe... Chile, do  you think this glaze will work on pork only? I was thinking about poultry too... Is the glaze more on sweet side?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 9, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Hmmm...Looks like very nice and interesting recipe... Chile, do  you think this glaze will work on pork only? I was thinking about poultry too... Is the glaze more on sweet side?


Definitely sweet, no matter what with the apple butter base ingredient.
But I'm trying to give it a noticable savory kick.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 9, 2020)

Can't go wrong with apple on pork, match made in heaven...

Bookmarked

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks JJ, I'll give the cranberry juice a try
> You think I should put  the chopped or minced sage directly into the sauce or use it in a sachet d'epices?



Fresh Sage leaves, minced fine, will go right in and be tender with a more mild flavor than dry. Either fresh or dry will work in the sauce. I make a similar recipe with Apple Dauce, Dijon Mustard and fresh Sage or Thyme...JJ


----------

